# St Helier Carshalton



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,
We have just had a letter through from the Carshalton hospital saying we are going to get our first appt there. We've been on the NHS waiting list for 2 years now.
Anyone else been there with egg donation who could offer any tips/advice?
I don't even know whether this appt means we'll be doing transfer in the near future or if we'll then get put on a waiting list for another year or two for an egg donor.

Thanks
Emsoph
x


----------

